# Alternative



## XTime (Oct 23, 2018)

I wish FreeBSD be derived, to create a scientific version like Fedora-XX-Scientific-KK

XX - Developmment release
KK - Architecture type


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2018)

Simple question, why? What could it possibly bring what we don't already have?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 23, 2018)

I had a look and that Fedora Scientific and it is something like a Fedora sub-distribution with pre-built KDE desktop, loaded with many purpose specific tools.

I don't like to say never, but it feel like it is something that will never happen on FreeBSD. You can eventually have better luck talking with GhostBSD, which is a pre-built FreeBSD desktop. I mean, they are more at that side of the market than us.


----------

